# Grab Straps



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want to say, I got one of these. I think they are intended for beginners who are scared  but as a 3 year + rider (whose currently going at it 5 times a week (dressage)), I really find it to be such a great buy... here's why.

1. I love giving my boy a really long rein when we venture out of the rings, but he is prone to spook. Before the grab strap I used to deal with it by the 'it'll be fine, i'll deal with it if something happens', to having the added security of a handle to rest my hands on the strap, that no doubt will help keep me in my seat should he gets too shifty too fast. Nothing is fool proof of course, but nice to have something. (even if it's just a mental thing for me).

2. I originally got it because he has a lot of suspension and it helped me keep my butt in the saddle for the sit trot. However, i think i do a decent enough job of this enough to just practice it naturally. although occasionally i will use it just to see if I can keep even more contact and test myself.

3. and this is my favorite - I got a longer grab strap, so I've discovered I can wrap one finger around the strap with my outside rein and still have leeway to move my hand forward and back a bit and even up/down. When I do this, my outside rein becomes undeniably steadier than anything I was attempting on my own. Riding like this I definitely felt like my outside rein was the constant where my inside rein and leg would work to help shape my horse should he fall to the inside or not have a bend etc.

It particularly helped me in canter transitions.. he also had a bad habit of after transitioning pulling me out of the tack with a quick swoop, stretching down & forward. Although I had good enough balance to recover, he would generally drag me forward and then I would drag him back. He went to go do that today, hit the end of the outside rein and wasn't able to get all the way down. I then added inside leg and he cantered politely!

It's also such a great reference point on keeping my hands roughly in one spot with minor variations. Plus, part of the skill of keeping your hands quiet is allowing your elbows and body to move in a way that your hands CAN stay in the same spot. So far, I feel it's been a good teacher for me.

Now, this is a total crutch. But I love learning from the feel of it and I do let go and try and mimic the feeling without my 'training wheels'.

Thoughts?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Some would argue that it is a crutch, and if you start to depend on the strap more and more, that is what it will become.

I see it more as a learning aid, and for the purposes you describe, then I think it's a great thing. We fashioned a grab strap for me last year, to help me see how unsteady my hands were, and it really was helpful for me.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When I was younger I would never have thought of using a grab strap but now that I am in my 70's and I do go out trail riding alone I have one and when I am just riding on a loose rein, I just have hold of it because I want to just relax and enjoy the ride but do not want to be left behind if the horse spooks at something.
Like you, I have found that the one I have is just a double string and if I use it single it is much looser and I do have a problem with my right outside rein and by hooking a finger through it when schooling I can keep a better, steadier contact with my horse and we are doing better because of it.

I suppose it could become a crutch for some riders and that is not a good thing, so maybe only use it for specific reasons. My horse is not spooky but the couple of times she did, it just so happened that I was not holding on to my strap. Go figure.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm actually in favor of them as well. I don't have one but I can say there are moments I wish I did, like when a horse is acting up or having a moment. They're nice to have when you need it. We keep them on the saddles of the babies we break though







good to know it's there because if an unbroke horse or baby acts up, it isn't like they understand basic aids like turn and if their blood is up, they usually just panic and go off raw instinct because they're not intune to a rider yet. It's all new and they don't understand and will get scared/upset if a rider flops if they buck or have a moment. They usually don't act out or anything like that but always the "what if" comes to mind and the bucking strap is nice.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

They are a god send on breakers!!!! We call them an 'oh Sh!!!!!!t strap' for obvious reasons!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think they are great. My current saddle has an actual handle on the front which I will undoubtedly use some day while riding. Meanwhile, I've always found grab straps great to pull the saddle off the horse with.








They also are nice to thread reins through if you're off and the horse is grazing, to hang things on such as boots that come off, and I put the lead rope through there if I'm ponying another horse in case I drop it - then it stays on the saddle instead of falling to the ground.

One day a twig blocked my path on the trail and my horse unexpectedly leaped over it: a 4 foot jump from a stand still. At those times, you don't ride the horse, you ride the saddle. Holding your butt down on the saddle as hard as you can is easier if you have a strap to hold onto.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Kayty said:


> They are a god send on breakers!!!! We call them an 'oh Sh!!!!!!t strap' for obvious reasons!!


First you say it, then you grab it.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

I love all the positive feedback! I wasn't sure what I would get from that post, in my head it just seemed like a great learning tool (and yeah, a secure "hand rest" for long rein moseying) and I was a little unsure because i kinda just stumbled on it on my own. Glad to hear it's helping others and that while - ideally we all ride 100% hands free - it's a useful tool for emergencies and learning...!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've had a clinician tell me to look my pinky through the look on the saddle pad to help keep my outside rein stready. It was kinda awkward where it was positioned but I didn't use it long. A friend in the same clinic had a makeshift one made out of twine. Great for helping those unsteady hands, even if it's just to get the mental picture that the elbows are indeed a hinge.


----------

